# Ultimate Work Truck!!!!!!



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

If this ain't it, I don't know what would be.
And it's only $68,000.00!! I think I'll buy it next week!!

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2641599


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweet. Ill take one.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Lets see.............$4 per gallon at 50 gallons per fill up times 7 miles to the gallon divided by a lead foot= no friggin' way.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Try more like 200 gallons to fill that up.

Hell my Burban holds 48 gallons, of course with the 454 at the other end, it does not hold them for long.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Son of a ..... I was just happy with my current truck and you go and post that....

Looks like I'll be trading up soon...:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

That rig prolly does better on fuel than my Ram 2500.:furious:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll bet it's not much worse than my Ford 300ci six.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

If I bought that I would live and work out of it.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

im sure that thing has a hitch to tow this . . . .


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm building a poor man's version of that rig! :thumbup: It's amazing how many people can't imagine making money with a truck that is bigger than a 3/4 or 1-ton. If you stop thinking about the fuel mileage and think about the "convenience factor" of not having to make a bunch of trips to the shop, store, etc. it pays off in the long run. At $68,000 that's not too far from the price of a new King Ranch Ford Dually!:laughing::w00t: 

Just my .02.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The tires seem very small


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mines bigger!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Willie T said:


> I'll bet it's not much worse than my Ford 300ci six.


 
I swear in my 96 4.9 I6 f150 you could watch the gauge drop. But I was paying $.99 a gallon. I get 21m a gallon in my 04 v6.:clap:


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

1300lb lift gate?
That's bull crap.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

awh if it was only 4x4! But I would love to have it. I have an 8ft utility bed truck and pull a 14ft enclosed trailer and still can't carry enough stuff.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Honestly, I would rather have a box truck that's full of Syatainers for that price.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, 4x4 is the only thing missing on that rig.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

A.T.C. said:


> Yeah, 4x4 is the only thing missing on that rig.


Nah, needs some train horns.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

There was a guy driving one of those around here. I haven't seen it in a couple years or so, wonder what could have happened to him?:whistling

I hired an installer a year or two ago. He shows up in this thing. 

























I had some serious mixed feelings about that.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice truck!! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Try more like 200 gallons to fill that up.
> 
> Hell my Burban holds 48 gallons, of course with the 454 at the other end, it does not hold them for long.


 
My 1500 Burb only has a 38 gallon tank, Thought that was as big as they got.......Ouch!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

:whistling:whistling:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Actually the price is reasonable.,.,.thats alot of truck for the money.So much for drive thru service.I will keep my 450's.That is a head turner though.Since everyone is posting big pix,check out these ford tough mascots,,,definately attract attention to your business.,,,,


That was so not cool :blink:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually the price is reasonable.,.,.thats alot of truck for the money.So much for drive thru service.That is a head turner though.I will keep my 450's.............................


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Roof master you should have got a real F450. Mine can have just under 9,000# in the bed. Need to get some better pics.

Cole


----------



## SanJoseConcrete (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope all of this attention to the ad helps sell the darn thing!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> Roof master you should have got a real F450. Mine can have just under 9,000# in the bed. Need to get some better pics.
> 
> Cole


I have a couple 97 350's for pulling.They will pull a barn down.Its pretty cool to see.I do like the power of the stroke.Big ballz.Did you have some rangers for sale? I am needing salesman trucks with great gas mileage.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Roofmaster417 said:


> I have a couple 97 350's for pulling.They will pull a barn down.Its pretty cool to see.I do like the power of the stroke.Big ballz.Did you have some rangers for sale? I am needing salesman trucks with great gas mileage.


 I don't have anything for sale right now. We have a chevy astro van for that kind of stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

well - im dreaming but if i could this would deffinately be my choice


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Even better


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

SSC said:


> well - im dreaming but if i could this would deffinately be my choice


 


That is nice.If I were to guess they are relatively close in price as the OP.I think Ford started that type of Jumbo truck.Maybe a 650 or 750?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Rookies! You're all just a bunch of rookies!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

This one's pretty cool, too. It's made by international, called the cxt. By the way, I'm thinkin' I should talk to truckpaper about a commission on sales!! Whaddya think?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Rookies! You're all just a bunch of rookies!


LMAO thats funny.When I started out I had a chevy berretta that I tied 15 sheets of 3/8" CDX on.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Local roofer has two of those. Think his are 6500GMC with a crew cab. OnTrux diamond plate tool boxes running down both sides, and a dump bed between them. Truck mounted 80gallon compressor. Pretty much the best of the best. Was told they run about 100k a truck with the boxs and dump built in.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> Roof master you should have got a real F450. Mine can have just under 9,000# in the bed. Need to get some better pics.
> 
> Cole


I thought you were putting a contractor body on that F-450.:whistling


----------

